# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Glowing arrows

## Dama dama

I was walking in the dark back to camp down a rough track a week or so ago (carrying venison  :Thumbsup: ) I saw a weird green light shinning just off the track.  A quick investigation revealed an broad head arrow stuck in a tree.  The end, behind the feathers (fletching? notch?) was glowing very strongly with a bright green light.  Pretty cool.  I assume this is to help find you arrow after you fire it....?  How long does it glow for?  Track hadn't been used for a week or so judging by the foot prints.  What powers it? stored UV?

This rifleman has no idea about any of this stuff.

----------


## stug

Think they are called lighted nocks. LED and battery.

----------


## Boar Freak

Probably lumenok


there's a small light in the nock and battery in the shaft.

----------


## Dama dama

Cool!

----------


## northdude

I tried making one when I was pretty young taped a sparkler to it problem was it started a fire when it landed

----------


## 223nut

Trying to thing of other uses for these now.... Marker for who's gone to use camp toilet at night, torch at night.... Hmmmm

----------


## zimmer

Not arrows but when my mate and I had just started high school we made a breach loading cannon out of a length of water pipe. It used big fire crackers to drive it. We stole some white phosphorus from school and made projectiles with bits of phosphorus bogged into the arse ends of the projectiles. We kept the projectiles in a jar of water until needed.

We test fired it from the side of the road out across a paddock. Most spectacular, the projectile lit up straight away and flamed like a tracer. Trouble was it did a beautiful arc right over the paddock (we didnt expect that) into an adjoining pine plantation. We bolted from the scene like little fwits instead of racing over to check. We shit ourselves though, listening for the fire engine going out. Nothing terrible happened thank goodness.

Stupidity is not the total domain of todays youth.

----------


## Shaneo

I think they can glow bright for about 72 hours....I forgot to turn one off and it was still glowing (very dull) after a week or two. I find them great for filming

----------


## specweapon

@Dama dama were you by chance backpacking a whole deer back to camp, when you heard a faint whoosh noise, then happened to notice the weird green light shining just off the track?

----------


## Dama dama

Ha ha, no thanks goodness, I was packing back wheels over my shoulders and other bits in my pack.  It was 11pm, so well after dark.  Saw green light from well back, at first I thought it may have been a reflector of some sort shining with my touch on it....

----------


## video hunter

Where is the best place to buy these lumenok from ?

----------


## Friwi

Archery shop like archery direct . There not cheap. Like 50$ for 3

----------


## Boaraxa

these would be worth a try https://www.aliexpress.com/premium/l...d=0&isViewCP=y

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I wonder if I could mount these to my LRAB's? theyre expensive and I wouldn't mind getting them back!

Edit: But well done for not instantly blaming aliens, I would have definitely thought aliens

----------


## 40mm

> I tried making one when I was pretty young taped a sparkler to it problem was it started a fire when it landed


sounds like an excellent result, now to replicate the results and try to improve ignition

----------


## 40mm

> Not arrows but when my mate and I had just started high school we made a breach loading cannon out of a length of water pipe. It used big fire crackers to drive it. We stole some white phosphorus from school and made projectiles with bits of phosphorus bogged into the arse ends of the projectiles. We kept the projectiles in a jar of water until needed.
> 
> We test fired it from the side of the road out across a paddock. Most spectacular, the projectile lit up straight away and flamed like a tracer. Trouble was it did a beautiful arc right over the paddock (we didn’t expect that) into an adjoining pine plantation. We bolted from the scene like little f…wits instead of racing over to check. We shit ourselves though, listening for the fire engine going out. Nothing terrible happened thank goodness.
> 
> Stupidity is not the total domain of today’s youth.


another excellent result! (minus the pine plantation!) I wish there was phosphorus to nick from my school... would have definitely advanced my standings with the local plod

----------


## gadgetman

I wonder how some of this would go, along with a small UV torch.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/15-F...c-259640ed1430

----------


## SiB

@gadgetman

If the colour matches your stockings and compliments your handbag itll probably go quite well.....

Oh???? 

You didnt mean it like that????

Lol. Couldnt resist

----------


## gadgetman

> @gadgetman
> 
> If the colour matches your stockings and compliments your handbag it’ll probably go quite well.....
> 
> Oh???? 
> 
> You didn’t mean it like that????
> 
> Lol. Couldn’t resist


If they up the radioactivity levels it could match my eyes.

----------

